# Task Force Mini 1-Watt 1-Cell AA Aluminum Flashlight



## thebigx (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm just starting to get into modifying flashlights and i bought this along with a couple other flashlights today at lowes. i've read up on mods for my other flashlights but i can't seem to find any good reading for the task force mini. has anyone here modified this flashlight? if so, what did you do? 

if not, can someone give me pointers as to what parts i should be looking at, what my limitations are. etc etc. etc.

greatly appreciate any help with this!


----------

